# New NIC Condo



## Samara (Jul 16, 2012)

I threw myself into making the NIC condo I've been dabbling in making recently. I picked up some things at Home Depot.

I added a second level, put a bin feeder back on, and at Pipp's recommendation in various posts I opted to cover the current linoleum with indoor/outdoor carpeting for better traction and running. I left the linoleum down because the little girls, Starling and Pidge, are still working on learning the litter box, so anything that soaks through the carpet won't absorb into the actual floor beneath. (I have a rug washer to keep it clean). 

The shelf is 14 inches high and so far Pidge hasn't attempted it that I've seen. We're going to give it a few days and if she still hasn't managed it we'll add steps or a ramp. I plan on making a third level above the second just for variety. Both Atts and Star really seem to like jumping up to the new level and leaping off it. The level is carpeted like the bottom of the enclosure, but I added a large fleecy blanket for them to snuggle in or dig at. It's in hopes they don't dig at and try to pull up the actual carpeting covering the NIC panels.

The enclosure is 6 NIC panels long, 3 panels wide and 3 panels tall. The den area is where I added the shelf, so the area with levels is 2 panels long by 3 wide and 3 tall. That leaves them a 4 panel by 3 panel space for running and and frolicking. 

I also amended the litter box situation; I'd been finding that they like to tip the boxes and scatter the wood shavings everywhere then pee on those, which in turn as you can imagine get kicked around and spread everywhere. So the changes we made were to A) switch from wood shavings to wood stove pellets. I picked up two 40 pound bags from our local Tractor Supply Company for around $5.00 each. 

And B) I deconstructed one of our medium sized plastic crates and made a litter box out of the bottom portion of that. I split the den section of the enclosure in two with extra NIC panels so the new litter box fits snuggly and can't be shifted from it's location. The opposite side of the den I left open for snoozing or kicking out to relax. 

I'm still working on ideas to spruce it up. Perhaps a toy bin and a few hay racks would be a good idea. Some hanging bird toys they could pull apart, too. I like having switched bedding because it means Pidge's fur isn't constantly covered in it. It gets tedious when I groom her getting it all out, you know?

She is so patient though. Such a darling love. Dean groomed her the other night and fell head over heels in love with her all over again. He was telling me too the other night while he was helping me work on the condo that he loves how when the bunnies are loose he can stoop and pet Starling and she reaches up to him, or just simply doesn't run away. 

Here are some pictures of the condo so far. If you have any suggestions on ways to improve it or spruce it up, please let me know! Part of me wants to add an additional level on the left side above the water bottles, but I wasn't sure if that would greatly reduce their upward binkies? What do you guys think?I also want to add a third level above the second level to make that section three floors. That side of the enclosure faces the doorway which is screened and I open on nice days. Starling especially seems to like being up high, but I want to make sure she isn't going to tumble. 

Last night I rounded up their toys and put them in the opposite the litter box den section because they weren't really using that portion of the enclosure. So now it doubles as a toy box; they've been going in to get this or that toy and fling it out into the open area. 

I also added last night a second litter box to the in the back corner near the bin feeder. That seems to be where the extra urine is congregating, so I cleaned the rug and added the additional box. Starling and Pidge are still working on good habits, so keep those fingers crossed.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 16, 2012)

Looks good to me.

I'm just curious what the white rods are & what they do.


----------



## Nelsons_Mom (Jul 16, 2012)

I imagine they're Dowell rods for structural support.

This looks great! I almost didn't see your third guy for a minute cause he blended into the carpet. It was like I spy  they have so much zoomies and Binky space and it looks well constructed.


----------



## Samara (Jul 16, 2012)

They are indeed dowels! The top ones just hold the rectangle structure rather than let it bow outwards. It's right in line with the projector screen we use for movies so any wider and it would block the screen. 

Atticus definitely blends, LOL. In one of the shots Starling is on the shelf and blends with the blanket. 

Atticus, ninja in training


----------



## wendymac (Jul 16, 2012)

Lovely buns in an amazing new condo. They are living the life!!


----------



## Samara (Jul 16, 2012)

:hearts:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 16, 2012)

:thumbup


----------



## FallenRabbit (Jul 17, 2012)

Samara wrote:


> I threw myself into making the NIC condo I've been dabbling in making recently. I picked up some things at Home Depot.


How much was all the NIC boxes? How many packs did you buy? When I get my rabbit, hoping soon, I plan to make one of these before I get him/her.


----------



## Samara (Jul 17, 2012)

There are 23 panels in the boxes I buy (Kmart), and they're $20.00 per box. I bought 2 new boxes and used the extras I had kicking around the house. I have 80 panels up so far; that's just shy of 3.5 boxes of panels. I bought 200 zip ties and ran out, so I bought a tube of 650 after that and haven't run out again. 

) Hope that helps!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 17, 2012)

What a great condo! I only saw two bunnies until you said there was a third. Ninjas indeed! What a happy home.

Hopefully the wolves on the wall don't make them nervous


----------



## Samara (Jul 17, 2012)

Hehe, I don't think they do. We have a wolf-looking dog, Troy, and they give him many kisses! Except Atticus...he's too cool for kisses. :rollseyes

 

I need to take some new pictures today; I added a second litter box and put their toys in one spot.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 17, 2012)

Good luck keeping the toys picked up. My kids have a toy box and they know how to get all their toys out of the box and all over the house. Now if I can just get them to put the toys away! Perhaps if I give them an allowance of one carrot per day they put away their own toys?


----------



## Samara (Jul 17, 2012)

Hahaha, let me know if the one carrot per day works out!  If it does I'll give it a shot too!


----------



## Samara (Jul 17, 2012)

All righty - updated pictures as promised! Check it out:

(I just took these).


----------



## Nelsons_Mom (Jul 17, 2012)

How could I have missed Atticus around?! He's stunning. His friends are too, of course 

Ps. My boyfriend and I are getting a puppy in the fall and i asked if I could name him Atticus. It's a good name. To Kill A Mockingbird? Or just like the name.


----------



## Samara (Jul 17, 2012)

To Kill A Mockingbird  I call him Mister Finch a lot. Or Atts. We came across the name originally in a book by a local New Hampshire man who has a wee gray Schnauzer named Atticus. My husband picked up his book from the library and loved it. I'd heard the name before but couldn't put my finger on it till I had a derp moment and remembered Atticus Finch. So that's how his ending moniker came about  

He was going to be Radar, but after a week of Radar it just wasn't jiving.


----------



## Samara (Jul 19, 2012)

Updates! Check it out! Woo!

All the levels are in, I added a toy rack, a hay rack and carpeted each shelf! I finished it yesterday and took the pictures but didn't have time to resize them till today. Today I used a steam washer to clean the carpet beneath them - it took most of the day to dry, but it was worth it! A lottt of pee was pulled up; I can't wait till the little girls are savvy with their pee! I also changed their big litter box and opted not to put any more phone books in there to shred because they are pulling the peed on pages out into the enclosure. You can see the torn pages in the litter box in some of the pictures. It's clean now!!  














































Pro tip: bring a friend if you put in shelves after the enclosure is built. It was *hard*.


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 19, 2012)

awesome, awesome and more awesome!!! Love the levels you added. My Agnes is a climber so she would LOVE that 

Your buns are adorable and look so happy. way to go!!!


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jul 20, 2012)

BUNNY MANSION!!!!!!!!!!!!

LOVE IT! *high five* good job you!


----------



## Samara (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanky!


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 20, 2012)

Watch out, all our rabbits are going to want to live there. Just be thankful it's a long hop for most of them, lol.


----------



## Nelsons_Mom (Jul 20, 2012)

I bet my bunnies are wishing you built their cage instead of me! 

In all honesty, in all categories except for keeping cats like mine out, top three cages I've ever seen.


----------



## Samara (Jul 20, 2012)

Aww thanks guys! It was a lot of work getting it the way it is, but I'm glad it's paying off. They are so much more relaxed and sprawl-y when sleeping now  I was thinking I might turn the space identical to where the huge gray litter box is into a covered den/house. Thoughts? They don't have anywhere now where they can go to get completely out of sight.


----------

